# GBS positive and elective C section



## KimmyB

Hi girls, I am GBS positive and have been booked in for a c section 2 weeks tomorrow (not because of the GBS but because baby is breech) I asked the consultant if I would still need antibiotics 4 hours before the section and she said no-the risk to baby is eliminated by the section :shrug: I've got a niggly feeling this isn't right, has anyone had a c section and been GBS positive who can help?

Thanks in advance :flower:


----------



## try2breathe

I don't have any advice, but I'm in the same situation. GBS positive and having a c-section on the 19th for other reasons. The doctor said that the antibiotics wouldn't be necessary but that I would probably be given antibiotics after the birth to prevent infection of the healing section. I'm nervous about it too. What I'm most worried about is the possibility that my water will break beforehand which would cause exposure for the baby. I would still have a c-section so not sure how there would be time to get enough antibiotics to her. I feel like I need to ask more questions, bt my doctor always seems annoyed when I ask her questions.


----------



## knitbit

I'm pretty sure the baby has to travel through your vagina to be exposed to GBS. My first was a c-section and we went without the eye ointment for the same reason. No risk of exposure to STDs with a s-csection.


----------



## littleblonde

i was gbs positive with my dd. Also had section and was told that didnt need the antibiotics. My waters went 16 hours before as well. I also remember reading that there is still a risk. When you have your lo they always get checked over by doctor the day you go home. But i told them i was worried and they checked her early.


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks for that littleblonde, glad your LO is fine :flower:

Just to let you girls know I emailed the GBSS and this is a part of what they emailed back...

"Elective Caesareans: There is no evidence that intravenous antibiotics are needed before delivery against GBS when a woman known to carry GBS is having an elective Caesarean unless she is in labour or her membranes have ruptured. If a baby is at higher risk of developing GBS infection and the mother is having an elective Caesarean and is in labour or her waters have broken, she should be offered the recommended intravenous antibiotics as soon as possible after the start of labour, ideally for at least 4 hours before delivery."


----------



## KandyKinz

nope, you don't need GBS prophylaxis if you get a cesarean.....


----------



## sar35

I was also told that if i had a section the baby wouldnt need anti biotics only if he was delivered vaginally


----------



## Susanah

Im gbs positive and having a planned section plus antibiotics before, if I get that far. 
Im not prepared to take the risk of not having them, as there are no side effects unless you are allergic to them and there is a chance of the GBS being in the liquor. 
I wouldnt accept the mentality that avoiding vaginal delivery completely eradicates risk. Sure, it decreases risk, but doesnt eradicate it. 3g of benzypenicillin 4-6hours before delivery maximises the chance that the baby will not have any problems after delivery.
Antibiotic prophylaxis is given at c section anyway, by the anaesthetist, but this is after delivery.


----------



## littleblonde

My waters went completly as well and they still said i didnt need them. Kacey wasnt engaged at all


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Im GBS + and have had a section its true antibiotics arent needed if having a section as the GBS affects the baby as it passes down through the birth canal. If you go into labour then they give you the meds but with an elective c/s you shouldnt need them :)


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks girls, that is a real weight off my mind :flower: I'm actually relieved little man is breech now as it means I have to have the section and the risk of GBS is eliminated, it was a real worry.


----------



## sk100

My consultant has advised me the same re CS and no anti-biotics, however, I am not convinced. My first baby contracted a severe infection whilst in-utero even though I had no symptoms. It is possible I had a small rupture beforehand but I didn't notice. So, even though very very rare, it is possible for infection to be carried in the amniotic fluid.


----------



## foxforce

Hi I found this info:
*'Caesareans are not recommended to prevent GBS infection in babies as they don't eliminate the risk of GBS to the baby (GBSS 2007a).'*


----------

